# English medieval music



## mixbyalex (Sep 20, 2012)

Who know this LP record?






Thanks


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

This really doesn't sound like medieval music for me. More like post-1900 classical music.


----------



## mixbyalex (Sep 20, 2012)

I have recognized "what child is this" which is a medioeval Christmas song.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Just because it has some medieval song's themes doesn't mean that it is all medieval music. It is obviously modern music, maybe with some electronic sounds too.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The words to the hymn "What Child is This" were written in the 19th century; as far as I know it is usually sung to the tune of Greensleeves, which is from the 16th century.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I recognised: "English Country Garden", "The Skye Boat song", "Scarborough Fair" and "Molly Malone". Finding out what LP might have had all these won't be easy, particularly as they are often known by another name, just a generic folk tune album.


----------

